# nightclub "Heaven disco" - Ölüdeniz, Turkey



## The Wombat (Jun 9, 2013)

Ölüdeniz is a resort in Turkey, where a few years back I discovered the derelict open air nightclub “Heaven Disco”. Situated on the hillside overlooking the beach, it was built on 3 levels, with a twin Funicular from the road to the top level. The giant flag & large letters displaying the club’s name which were visible from the beach are gone. It was known to have noisy outside parties, probably why it is now closed.

I can’t find out exactly when it closed, but it was still operating in 2005, but looking pretty trashed by 2009. 
Wish I'd taken more photos, but its a long way to go back and get more.



main floor






steps between the floors





toilet block










and finally,the view from the top



​
thanks for looking!


----------



## Richard Davies (Jun 9, 2013)

I was in Oludeniz just over a year ago & could see the painted wall in the distance.


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 9, 2013)

Richard Davies said:


> I was in Oludeniz just over a year ago & could see the painted wall in the distance.



yes, I could see it from the beach, and curiosity got the better of me so had to check it out
Interesting and unusual site


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 9, 2013)

Beautiful place, had an amazing holiday here!
Thanks for sharing..


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 9, 2013)

Great photos.


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks stealthstar and flyboys


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jun 9, 2013)

I love it when you see derps in even the most beautiful of locations... 

Nice little report!


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 9, 2013)

Certainly beats our sploring weather! 
Nice one, how has that paint job lasted?! 
Cheers for sharing mate!


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 22, 2013)

Cheers Ramsgatonian & UrbanX!
Was a good find that.
Couldn't tell how long it had been closed.
Any further information from anyone welcomed!


----------

